# Gwynfe Cat Rescue.. kittens



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys

We have a lady at work who works on our reception with Gwynfe Cat Rescue. She has a female cat that has just had some beautiful kittens.
If you know of anyone, or you yourselves are interested then please have a look at the website.
They ask for a small donation towards the cost of feeding the kittens etc. 
There are also older kittens and cat that are in desperate need to homes. All cats are wormed, flead, vet checked, neutered, blood tested and vaccinated before they leave. (Apart from the young kittens, but they offer help with vaccinations & neutering later on).
These guys just need a home, and the rescue are crying out for help. 
Please take a look and get back to me if you are interested. 
The lady who fosters many of the cats lives in Wales and you can arrange a visit to see the kittens/cats whenever you like.
Thanks Again x
Gwynfe Cat Welfare | Give a cat a loving home


----------

